# First Year Culinary School



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a question for any first+ year students. An acquaintance of mine is attending culinary school at this time. He was a cook in the Navy for several years as well as working in several restaurants. One of the restaurants is why he is in school now. Anyway, he told another friend of mine that he is going to have to cut back on his classes because it's just too hard for him to handle a full course load. I haven't talked to him so have no idea what classes he is currently taking but I wouldn't think culinary school would be that hard for someone with 10 or so years of experience in different cooking situations.

What kind of classes are usually taken the first year?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Depends on how many classes he is taking and if he is working (and if so how much is he working?) On a standard schedule with no work, this should not be a problem at all. Sanitation is usually the first class, then Skills I, each class builds on the previous ones, with a GE class here and there. Usually you take 1-2 culinary classes + 1 GE at a time.

If he is trying to blow through things too fast and overload the courses, he might have been a little cocky and taken more then he can handle. If he is working, that also will have an effect.

I worked overtime and studied full time not too long ago, and it was extremely draining both mentally and physically. It is no easy task, and I would avoid this type of strain if possible.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm taking 18 credit hrs this semester. Three lab classes, and two book classes. If his schedule is roughjly the same, remember there is reading, homework, tests to study for. He might know how to make Puff, but can he explain it. Same with a making a stock. he might know ho to, but can he explain it.

Mike


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know how many credit hours he's taking, just that's it's full time. I don't think he's working but am not completely sure. I can understand a lot of bookwork taking time and having to make time to study.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

Basic Culinary
Basic Culinary Lab
Sanitation & Safety

Advanced Culinary
Advanced Culinary Lab
Nutrition

Baking one
Baking one lab
Purchasing

Baking two
Baking two lab
Bood and Beverage control

Those are two of my semesters, Im currently in baking one and purchasing.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe hes just the type of guy that "knows" how to work, but is not that good at getting through classes.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Off-topic, but I'm curious. Is this CPCC or Johnson & Wales?


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

Im at CPCC, J&W didnt seem worth the money to me.


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Aug 30, 2005)

This is the schedule for my alma mater, Seattle Culinary Academy at Seattle Central Community College. Scroll down to see the class listings:

Culinary Arts

Pat


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses. I can see how the "book learning" part could be a lot tougher than the hands on classes.


----------

